# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Violinistja me famë botërore Evis Gega

## NEOLK

EVIS GEGA, SHQIPTARJA E DENJE NE BOTE 

Mbi bazen e propozimeve te deputetit Petro Koci, Artistit te Popullit Ibrahim Madhi, te Profesor Doktor Vasil S. Tole, kompozitor, President i Keshillit te Muzikes Shqiptare, te deges se Shkrimtareve dhe Artisteve Fier me Kryetar Kristaq Shtembari si dhe te Keshillit te Kultures prane Bashkise Fier, Keshilli i Bashkise se Fierit, ne mbledhjen e 2 marsit 2005, vendosi:

1. T'i jape titullin "Qytetar Nderi" Zj. Evis Virgjil Gega me kete motivacion:

"Muzikante me cilesi te larta profesionale si interpretuese, soliste ansambliste, si pedagoge, pjesemarrese ne orkestra te nivelit boteror, si ne Angli, Gjermani, Kili, etj., qe perfaqeson denjesisht atdheun dhe qytetin e saj kudo ne bote duke dhene imazhin e nje vendi te civilizuar".

Kush eshte Evi Gega?

Eshte lindur ne 1974 ne qytetin e Fierit. Ajo u rrit dhe u formua si artiste ne gjirin e nje familjeje violinistesh, te Virgjil dhe Valentina Geges, pjesemarres aktive ne veprimtarite muzikore simfonike ne Fier dhe ne shkalle kombetare. 

Evis Gega eshte nje talent kombetar dhe evropian, e cila u rrit si e tille ne shkollen e mesme artistike "Jakov Xoxa" dhe me pas ne "Jordan Misja", Tirane.

Ne vitin 1990 ajo u shperngul ne Gjermani, ku u shkollua ne skenat me kalorsiake te violines evropiane.

Ne vitin 1990 - 1993 studioi ne Konservatorin e Peter Cornelius ne Mainz te Gjermanise. Ne 1993 - 1999, vazhdoi studimet ne Londer, ne "Guildhall of music and drama"" - nje nga shkollat e larta me te famshme te botes. Ne vitin 1996 mori diplomen "Concert Recital Diploma" (Premier Prix) te "Guidhall School of Music and drama". Nga viti 1996 - 2000, ka qene pjesetare e Orkestres Simfonike te Londres.

Eshte fituese e Cmimit te Pare te Konkursit Nderkombetar per Violine Yfrah Neaman dhe cmimeve te tjera, si me Emily English Aeard, me Ian Fleming Aeard, me Pecskai Price dhe me cmimin e konkursit per solist 7. Haverhill Symphony.

Evis Gega eshte themeluese e Duetit Spohr, per violine dhe harpe. Per veprimtarine e saj koncertale, ne vitin 2001 ajo u zgjodh se bashku me harpisten e saj Silke Aichhorn Artiste e Vitit e Republikes gjermane te Rheinland - Pfalz -it.

Evis Gega ka luajtur si soliste me orkestra ne skena boterore ne Gjermani, Angli, Ameriken e Jugut dhe Afriken e Jugut, koncerte per violine dhe ka marre pjese ne disa festivale nderkombetare per violine si ne Bromsgrove Music Festival ne Angli, ne Semanas Musicales de Frutillar ne Kili, ne Schleseig - Holstein Musicfestival dhe ne Mostel Festspile ne Gjermani.

Ajo luan si e ftuar ne formacione te ndryshme muzikantesh te Akademise se Muzikes se Dhomes Villa Musica, ne Mainz.

Prej fillimit te vitit 2002, Evis Gega eshte pedagoge ne Konservatorin Peter Coernelius ne Mainz dhe ne Universitetin Johannes Gutenberg ne Mainz.

Ajo eshte violinistja me e re ne moshe ne historine e Akademise se Muzikes se Dhomes Villa Musica, e pranuar atje si pedagoge.

----------

